

Don't get caught-up in the Tech - otaku_coder
http://blog.vikbhatti.com/post/5737020073/caughtup-in-tech

======
rawsyntax
I agree. If you get an idea for a product / website, it's easy to get caught
up in using rails or django or nodejs etc... And then there's the steps of
which plugins to use. It's very easy to get no work done, and spend all your
time setting up the perfect project.

~~~
otaku_coder
I'm glad I'm not the only one. Its far too easy to want to play with the
latest and greatest tech, especially when you're already dealing with a
bleeding-edge framework. And you're right, I did spend a long time setting up
my 'perfect' project with automated deploys and tests...but that's for another
post :)

